# factory tour



## guthers (Sep 12, 2008)

Just been on the factory tour and we are very impressed with the quality ,the attention to detail is fantastic. all the floors, walls, furniture etc are all built at the factory and every thing is assembled by hand. they are now producing 2 per day ...can,t wait to get ours!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

guthers said:


> Just been on the factory tour and we are very impressed with the quality ,the attention to detail is fantastic. all the floors, walls, furniture etc are all built at the factory and every thing is assembled by hand. they are now producing 2 per day ...can,t wait to get ours!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


All that attention to detail and yet according to owners on here, they still don't get it right.
After sales is cr*p.
Good luck with yours.
Gerry


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

A shame they don't finish and check them.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## guthers (Sep 12, 2008)

we were fortunate enough to see ours at the factory and it looked fantastic,i think because they have slowed production down they have got more time to build ,check & pdi ,the guys all seemed very conscientious and as we have said before the quality and workmanship looks and is hard to beat.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Guthers

You are following in our footsteps, see my post on 'Auto Trail Factory Visit' then read 'New Motorhome 9 Months on Habitation Defect Free' in Motorhome chit chat.

Auto Trail are a good Motorhome when you get it finished, you may have a point about reduced productivity hope all goes well.

Which Dealer are you buying it from, they are the link to a good buying experience.

Spend a day before the hand over day going all over it, take someone with you who knows about Motorhomes, have all defects rectified before you pay up.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with your comments ref. dealers. We have a Cheyenne 660 new from May last year and there have been some snags and problems. Nothing major and nothing that wouldn't let me recommend an Autotrail van to anyone. The snags have been sorted with the minimum of fuss and stress by Spinneys.

They have even posted out some parts to Spain for us to sort out while we are away.

I'm sure there isn't a van built that hasn't had something wrong with it in the first six months. They are afterall one big giant multi-national jigsaw!

But hopefully you will have many years of trouble free vanning, so good luck and bon voyage!!


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Guthers,

I bought mine second hand. A 57 plate Cheyenne.

My only probs to date are vibration related. The odd screw working loose here and there. Curtain rail and towel rail. Easily mended and not worth going to dealer for or writing in depth about on here.

I bought a tool kit from Aldi for about 7 quid. It has about ten allen keys, ten hex thingy bob keys, and many many different screw heads. And to date it has solved every problem i have had. Best 7 quid spent. A must have.

I can't imagine how a coach built motorhome could be any better. They are a treat. I hope all goes well.

Freddiebooks


----------



## dqquarryman (Feb 3, 2009)

Must admit Guthers the factory tour re-ignited my desire for Autotrail motorhomes,i brought mine from Baldwins of Halifax first class service however Mark who was general manager has now left but Steve the Service manager cannot do enough for you. Ive had my fair share of problems with Autotrail vans but on the whole for me best vans going unless you buy yours from the dreaded BROWNHILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with the last comment about Baldwins. When you have a problem you want someone on your side and I have always found Steve to be extremely helpful.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Its refreshing to read good reports keep them coming brighten up my day.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

